# B. Smithi sling about to molt? But showing weird symptoms...



## dRrosenber (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi!
I have a B. Smithi, and I am very confused about it, is it trying to molt?

Here are the signs it is showing:

Running from a week old cricket
after I killed the cricket, it would not eat.
Has not eaten in 5 days.
"scratching itself" - it looks like it is trying to scratch underneath itself with its legs.
Has been siting in one place for a while, sometimes scratching itself.
Turning white, a black 'patch' on its abdomen has pretty much disappeared.

I am not sure what this means, perhaps someone could help!
Thanks!


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 2, 2010)

1. Post some pictures of him/her to see how it looks.
2. You should ALWAYS taker out food out of the enclosure after 24 hours becouse if spider isn't hungry, any feeder would put spider in lot of stress hopping/running around.
3. Spiders doesen't eat dead feeders.
4.Scratching his/her abdomen means that its under the stress and thats how its showing it.
5. Spider throws aways his hair in case of molting a few minutes/hours before he/she starts molting and "puts that around his/her molting mat to warn any predators.
6. If its not eating it is first indication that it is molting timer or perhaps its just not hungry. The fasting before molting for B. smithi takes from 3 weeks to few months.
7. When spiders bald patch on abdomen turns dark it means that it will molt in not late than a week.
8.Also feeders can atack your spider when it's molting becouse it can't defend itself from them.
9. Try feeding it 14 days after molting and make sure it has shallow dish of fresh water.
10. Try live it alone and just take the food out of the enclosure. Also B. smithis are known to sit lots and lots of hours or even days on one part of enclosure most of the time.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for your quick reply!
Here is a pic, probably the best one I can make with my camera.

I think it's a good represantation of my t.



I have removed the criket.
Also, I was told that small slings eat dead ones.
Is this true?
Thanks!


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its normal for Ts to go long periods of time without eating. The not moving part is normal too. They are not very active. Since you said that the black patch (urticating hair) is gone, and is now white, this means that the T is kicking those urticating hairs off. This is what you considered "scratching itself". It wasnt scratching itself, it was using its legs to brush those hairs off. If you see her brushing her legs under herself, she may just be cleaning herself up.



-Jake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

The cricket looks bigger than the sling. Maybe it was kicking hairs at the cricket.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 2, 2010)

I would say too. Most probabbly was kicking hairs for defence(thats what they do). Try feed it with pinhead cricket(da very small ones).


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't go so far as to say "pinhead" crickets, just not _that _big. I would get small crickets for your sling. Also, if it doesn't eat the cricket within 24 hours, take the cricket out. Wait a couple days (or a week) and try again.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought my my t's at Tarantulas Canada, and they told me that slings would scavenge for food (i.e. dead crickets).

I have another t. a B. Albopilosum, and that one eats dead ones (feed it every 4 days).

With regards to molting, how often do they (B. Smithi slings) molt?
Thanks!


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 2, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> 1. Post some pictures of him/her to see how it looks.
> 2. You should ALWAYS taker out food out of the enclosure after 24 hours becouse if spider isn't hungry, any feeder would put spider in lot of stress hopping/running around.
> 3. Spiders doesen't eat dead feeders.
> 4.Scratching his/her abdomen means that its under the stress and thats how its showing it.
> ...


Number #3 is off.


----------



## dizzylizzy (Aug 2, 2010)

This is what my b.smithi looked like in heavy premolt.







Yours doesnt look like its in premolt yet. How long have you had it?
If you just got it, it needs to get use to its surroundings before you try to feed it.
When my b.smithi was that small I waited for about 5 or 6 days to feed after molting. Look at the fangs to see if they have darkened that will clue you into if you should feed it or not.


----------



## Roski (Aug 3, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Hi!
> I have a B. Smithi, and I am very confused about it, is it trying to molt?
> 
> Here are the signs it is showing:
> ...


Honestly when I first read this I thought they all sounded like signs of post-molt. Sometimes small slings will not fast for very long and molt in their burrow. Grooming is also common post-molt behavior. Having a dark abdomen turn light would be the biggest indicator, assuming you are referring to the surface of the abdomen itself and not the hairs. 

However, when I saw the picture you posted, I would have to say that it probably was not post-molt due to how large the abdomen looks. Unless it was ridiculously fat until recently, I retract my first suggestion. The abdomen is not nearly dark enough for premolt. 



dRrosenber said:


> I have removed the criket.
> Also, I was told that small slings eat dead ones.
> Is this true?


Slings that size will scavenge, so if your T is not eating pre-killed feeders, it is probably approaching premolt or just stressed (as indicated by a peach bald butt with most of the urticating hairs missing). 



dRrosenber said:


> I bought my my t's at Tarantulas Canada, <snip>
> 
> With regards to molting, how often do they (B. Smithi slings) molt?
> Thanks!


Great people to deal with. 

They will molt every month or two at that size, but it largely depends on how often they are fed and what temperatures you keep them at. More food + warmer temperatures are variables that promote faster relative growth. Hope this helps!

With regards to your smithi, it looks plump enough without that cricket in its belly. Wait a week or so and watch for changes in color of its abdomen. Feed another pre-killed prey if all seems well. Let it settle in. Is this its first meal?


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks again for the help!
No, it's not the first meal it had. The first meal was a dead feeder cricket, the b. smithi got on top of it and started sucking out the juices.

It's been settling in for exactly one week today.

And about he feeding part, I will wait a week and feed it later.

Also, how long can they go without food? Are there signs of starvation?
I don't want it to starve to death


----------



## Roski (Aug 3, 2010)

Tarantulas have very slow metabolisms. Adult female G. rosea specimens, for example, have been known to fast for up to 2 years. A brachy sling such as yours can definitely make it to its next molt with no further feeding, judging by the size of its abdomen (dehydration is a bigger issue than starvation in T husbandry, and in the former's case will clearly be indicated by a wrinkled abdomen and a death curl). 

As for the "how often to feed" line of thought, many will adjust a T's feeding schedule according to the size of their abdomen. If it is plump and beyond the size of the prosoma, it is often enough for the specimen to be considered healthy.


----------



## rd_07 (Aug 3, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> The cricket looks bigger than the sling. Maybe it was kicking hairs at the cricket.


+1 :worship:


----------



## SentinelPokie (Aug 3, 2010)

*Nope*

To be honest it is not in pre molt because the abdomen needs to stay dark or else it is not in pre molt.  Also Brachys and Grammys have been noted to fast but for brachys it is not that rare the only brachy i have is a boehmei and they eat 1-2 times in a week. So good luck


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 3, 2010)

=(

I have just noticed something tragic!
My poor tarantula only has 9 legs.

One of th front legs is non existent

What do I do!
Will it grow back?


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 3, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> =(
> 
> I have just noticed something tragic!
> My poor tarantula only has 9 legs.
> ...


First it has 8 legs and two pedipalps,
yes it will grow back in a matter of molts.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 4, 2010)

Can they grow back any part (well almost) ?
Like for example if it loses a pedipalp a leg or a spinneret?

I have also read about T. Regeneration. The sling looks pretty active, it crawls around, has no problems crawling up the vial, etc. Will this impede it in any way for the time being?

Thanks!


----------



## Midknight xrs (Aug 4, 2010)

slinglover123 said:


> To be honest it is not in pre molt because the abdomen needs to stay dark or else it is not in pre molt.  Also Brachys and Grammys have been noted to fast but for brachys it is not that rare the only brachy i have is a boehmei and they eat 1-2 times in a week. So good luck


Had you have read the TKG, you'd know that they are always in one form of molt or another.  Premolt, before it molts, consists of inactivity such as a lack of eating, enclosing its self off, minimizing movements.  the black skin underneath is a sign that the wrinkled new body is right against the old skin meaning it is about to molt it's old exo.  When a sling, such as a Brachypelma Smithi does exactly what i stated, it's in premolt.  Mine is currently doing just that right now.  and it just molted on the 4th of july.




dRrosenber said:


> Can they grow back any part (well almost) ?
> Like for example if it loses a pedipalp a leg or a spinneret?
> 
> I have also read about T. Regeneration. The sling looks pretty active, it crawls around, has no problems crawling up the vial, etc. Will this impede it in any way for the time being?
> ...


From readings and research, they can regenerate their legs and pedipalps, however their spinnerets however are not known to regenerate.   I've come across spiders in the wild that have lost legs and pedipalps that function normally. It should be fine however it may be smaller.


----------



## ikarus_black (Aug 4, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Here are the signs it is showing:
> 
> Running from a week old cricket
> after I killed the cricket, it would not eat.
> ...


Sit, relax and enjoy.....

congrats man, ur lil' T its just about to molt.....
why?... u just say it, all those "weird syntoms" u describe, arent anything else that a Slig about to turn itself!

My slings go off feeding for over 7 -9 days b4 moltin
The scratching, to me its just simply and plain groomin
When a T doesnt move its the sign that its about to pop out from the old skin, 
and the bold patch turning black, its the clearly sign that a new skin its ready for show off!!!

So, dont stress, take out any food item, try raising the humidity in the cage and if u have a water dish, keep it full at all times!!!!


.... if am wrong, will someone correct me please!?!!;P


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful replies!
My biggest concern was with the whole limb.
Since it is still tiny (the sling I mean), is there a chance that the T will grow the limb back to normal (full size and everything)?

Thanks!


----------



## Falk (Aug 4, 2010)

slinglover123 said:


> To be honest it is not in pre molt because the abdomen needs to stay dark or else it is not in pre molt.  Also Brachys and Grammys have been noted to fast but for brachys it is not that rare the only brachy i have is a boehmei and they eat 1-2 times in a week. So good luck


It doesnt have to be black to be in premolt, turning black is the last part of the apolysis.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 4, 2010)

Spider molts everything except spinnerets. Wich means it will regenerate the lost leg and in few molts it will be good as new. I am especting my girl to molt too.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 4, 2010)

So, how does regeneration actually look?
I mean Right now, if I look under 20X magnification I can see a little 'stub' where the missing leg was, will it grow back from there?

I just can't get the whole concept of molting through my head. I understand that the spider grows a exoskeleton inside an exoskeleton, then sheds the outer one, but how would the limb work? Is the limb 'folded up' inside the growing exoskeleton?

I think I am fascinated with tarantula anatomy.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 4, 2010)

Answering my own question on where the leg is kept, here is waht I found on another forum:



> it is cramped up really tight under the old exo of the leg. that is why it usually takes a molt or two to get it back.


http://tarantulas.us/forums/showthread.php?t=8820&highlight=regeneration

Learning something new every day =)


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 5, 2010)

The new leg is normally a bit thiner. Spider firstly starts to shed his legs, takes one leg at the time out the old one (whole exosceleton starts to crack and "new spider" gets out. It takes 30 minutes to few hours. This is how looks like when B. smithi is molting(she is 3.7 inches now )


----------



## Falk (Aug 5, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Spider molts everything except spinnerets. Wich means it will regenerate the lost leg and in few molts it will be good as new. I am especting my girl to molt too.


Thats strange, i have a whole bunch of old exoskeletons here and they all have spinnerets.
How are the old spinnerets supposed to grow without old molting? That would be an 11" spider with sling sized spinnerets


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 5, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Spider molts everything except spinnerets. Wich means it will regenerate the lost leg and in few molts it will be good as new. I am especting my girl to molt too.


Wow! dont be silly!? Tarentulas deff molt their spinnarets! How would the spinnarets grow otherwise?

Sweet! take care


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 5, 2010)

I wrote wrongly how I meant. Here is a quote:


> If the spinneret were damaged or removed by some mishap, say chewed on by a cricket during molting or lost in an escape from a predator or during a difficult molt, it will almost surely regenerate.
> 
> However, if the spinneret were missing as a developmental problem or as a result of a genetic defect it probably would not regenerate since the fundamental tissue layers and associated machinery would also be missing.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 5, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> So, how does regeneration actually look?
> I mean Right now, if I look under 20X magnification I can see a little 'stub' where the missing leg was, will it grow back from there?
> 
> I just can't get the whole concept of molting through my head. I understand that the spider grows a exoskeleton inside an exoskeleton, then sheds the outer one, but how would the limb work? Is the limb 'folded up' inside the growing exoskeleton?
> ...


If the leg or pedi is off at the carapace then the new one that comes out after molt is small & hasnt much hair! and yes it is folded up in the small stump and carapace! ance it has that small limb the 'new ' limb then grows inside that one! just stait this time, much like the others, just a bit tighter i asume! Small spiders legs come back fast! obviously because they molt often! When a adult female looses a leg it often take a couple years to come right, because they usualy molt about once a year!

Sweet! take care


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 5, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> I wrote wrongly how I meant. Here is a quote:


Ok! Try be more cleare when you post! it can easerly confuse newbies & amuse vetrons! lol

Sweet! take care


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, so it has been nearly 9 days since my b. smithi ate something.
I have been trying to feed it once every 2 days, I put a cricket it, then wait an hour, and if the cricket isn't dead (usually the spider is on the lid or the wall), I take it out after an hour.
Is my feeding process correct?

Also, how long do slings fast before molting?
I would assume they couldn't hold that much moisture inside them, since they are so small.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 5, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Okay, so it has been nearly 9 days since my b. smithi ate something.
> I have been trying to feed it once every 2 days, I put a cricket it, then wait an hour, and if the cricket isn't dead (usually the spider is on the lid or the wall), I take it out after an hour.
> Is my feeding process correct?
> 
> ...


Dont stress too much! i have so many spiderlings that they only get fed once every 14 days anyway you look at it!

But lets see if i can help!
How old is it?
What size?
When did it last molt?
Do you have a pic?
What size cricket is it?


----------



## briarpatch10 (Aug 5, 2010)

slinglover123 said:


> To be honest it is not in pre molt because the abdomen needs to stay dark or else it is not in pre molt.  Also Brachys and Grammys have been noted to fast but for brachys it is not that rare the only brachy i have is a boehmei and they eat 1-2 times in a week. So good luck


I have a boehmei that hasnt touched food for about a month... not to sure why but he/she looks healthy just not hungry!


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 5, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Dont stress too much! i have so many spiderlings that they only get fed once every 14 days anyway you look at it!
> 
> But lets see if i can help!
> How old is it?
> ...


Okay, here is some earth-shattering info that may totally change things.

When I got the t's first, I opened the box, and noticed two vials, one was a b. smithi, and another, b. albopilosum, I was so excited that I mixed  up the lids, and I then 'assumed' which one is which (with the folks from Tarantulas Canada). This was exactly 9 days ago.

I was told that the b. smithi was the bigger of the two, that's how I determined which is which, now they both looked pretty much the same.

The last time the 'smithi' ate was 8 days ago, the last time the 'albipilosum' ate was 3 days ago.
Two days ago I noticed that the 'smithi' lost a leg.

The 'smithi' is much slower, and does not want to eat as much.
The 'smithi' has lost all its u.hairs before the 'albopilosum'.
The 'smithi' is much more skittish that the 'albopilosum'.
Both slings have not yet molted in my care.

In any case that's all I know about them, and also the reason I am writing everything in 'quotes' is that I am not sure anymore, haha.

Here are some pics, perhaps they can help out which is which.

*ALBOPILOSUM???*




*SMITHI???*






The cricket size is about the same size as the legspan of the slings.

Also, perhaps the cricket is too big?
Could this be a reason why they are not feeding?
The cricket is about the size of the sling, I just can't seem to find anything smaller in pet stores around town =(.
I live in Lodnon, Ontario.

Any ideas how long it would take the slings to grow bigger?


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi! another important thinh is temp! if its not worm enough to digest it wont eat!
The spiders look fine they are also 'fat' enough! they will be able to go at least a month or two without food! 
Never feed a cricket thats the same size as the spider! if you cant find something
smaller then cut a piece of the cricket and drop it into the container!
Dont stress! it should be fine! If you really wondering whitch spider is whitch! you will have to wait untill one of them start showing orange on the legs!

Sweet take care


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay, so both of them look good then or too fat?

Are there any sources that can tell mt when a t. is starving/eaten too much?

Thanks again!


----------



## Falk (Aug 6, 2010)

They also need variation in their diet, crickets, roaches, grasshoppers ect. And the feeder insects also need quality food to be as nutrient as possible.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 6, 2010)

Falk said:


> They also need variation in their diet, crickets, roaches, grasshoppers ect. And the feeder insects also need quality food to be as nutrient as possible.


Well I do get my feeders (only crickets) from PetSmart, and I _assume_ that they are quality food, since it is a reputable company.
Also, as I don't have any other feeders available to me, could I use worms (Mealworms, superworms, etc.)?

I would use various insects that I find, but I don't want the t's to be exposed to chemicals.


----------



## Falk (Aug 6, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Well I do get my feeders (only crickets) from PetSmart, and I _assume_ that they are quality food, since it is a reputable company.
> Also, as I don't have any other feeders available to me, could I use worms (Mealworms, superworms, etc.)?
> 
> I would use various insects that I find, but I don't want the t's to be exposed to chemicals.


Remember you need to feed your crickets with good quality food. A colony of _Blaptica dubia_ is very good to have.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 6, 2010)

Falk said:


> Remember you need to feed your crickets with good quality food. A colony of _Blaptica dubia_ is very good to have.


Usually I just buy 2 crickets and give them to my t's (as I only have 2 t's) 
I don't usually leave them (crickets) to sit around long enough to have a meal of their own.

But that being say, is a diet of just crickets enough for slings?
(since I cannot get anything else other than worms)


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 6, 2010)

You can see if spider is fat when it's abdomen is twice as big as its carpeace. You can see it clearly thats fat. And they don't need to be fat to molt, thats only one of the conditions that determins when spider will molt. The more you feed it, the better temperature it has, the faster will grow/molt. Lower temperatures, longer times between feedings will take them longer to molt. Its up to you what you like. I advice against powerfeeding but thats just my advice, its up to you to decide. 

To anwser your other question, when spider is starving. You can see it from the abdomen when its wrinkled inside a bit. 

Here's another tip: how do you know if spider has enough moistiure? When spiders abdomen is very high above the substrate means that its too moist, if the spider drags abdomen on the ground means its too dry. The right amount of moisture is when soider has abdomen just a little above the ground.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 6, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> You can see if spider is fat when it's abdomen is twice as big as its carpeace. You can see it clearly thats fat. And they don't need to be fat to molt, thats only one of the conditions that determins when spider will molt. The more you feed it, the better temperature it has, the faster will grow/molt. Lower temperatures, longer times between feedings will take them longer to molt. Its up to you what you like. I advice against powerfeeding but thats just my advice, its up to you to decide.
> 
> To anwser your other question, when spider is starving. You can see it from the abdomen when its wrinkled inside a bit.
> 
> Here's another tip: how do you know if spider has enough moistiure? When spiders abdomen is very high above the substrate means that its too moist, if the spider drags abdomen on the ground means its too dry. The right amount of moisture is when soider has abdomen just a little above the ground.


Awesome Tip!

Is there any way you can determine if a t. sling is healthy?
So far both of mine have entrenched themselves in burrows and don't look like they are going anywhere anytime soon.

what about molting? Would they molt inside a burrow, or come up to the surface? And what if the burrow collapses?


----------



## nicolevins (Aug 6, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Awesome Tip!
> 
> Is there any way you can determine if a t. sling is healthy?
> So far both of mine have entrenched themselves in burrows and don't look like they are going anywhere anytime soon.
> ...


A T is healthy if it has a plump, non-shriveled abdomen. 

If they have closed themselves into the burrow, they will probably molt in there. It could also come out of the burrow for more room though. 
Tarantulas are much smarter than we give them credit for - they know what they're doing 

I'm a newbie to the hobby myself.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 7, 2010)

So, 11 days have passed since my b. smithi ate.
It doesn't look like the abdomen is getting any darker, and the tarantula is 'relatively' active (will move fast when poked with a fine paintbrush).

It is probably fasting, however do slings fast?


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 7, 2010)

Gosh don't poke the poor thing, leave it alone. Spiders abdomen normarly darkens about few days to maximum a week before molting. Spider normaly stops eating about 3 weeks before molting. Also when it becomes really pet rock and it is really not active(normally just turns around that means the molt is coming. Try not to be so impatiant. I know how it is when you awaiting the first molting but you will have to learn patience, especially with B. smithi.


----------



## Falk (Aug 7, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Gosh don't poke the poor thing, leave it alone. Spiders abdomen normarly darkens about few days to maximum a week before molting. Spider normaly stops eating about 3 weeks before molting. Also when it becomes really pet rock and it is really not active(normally just turns around that means the molt is coming. Try not to be so impatiant. I know how it is when you awaiting the first molting but you will have to learn patience, especially with B. smithi.


Big spiders can be dark for weeks


----------



## Xian (Aug 7, 2010)

Motorkar said:


> Here's another tip: how do you know if spider has enough moistiure? When spiders abdomen is very high above the substrate means that its too moist, if the spider drags abdomen on the ground means its too dry. The right amount of moisture is when soider has abdomen just a little above the ground.


Hey Mortorkar, where did you come up with this 'tip'? Can you site a source?


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 9, 2010)

An update!
After finding some sort of beetle at my cottage, I have given it to the 'b. smithi'
and after 12 days, it ate!

Are t's allowed to eat any sort of bugs (as long as they are chemical free - i.e. pesticides, herbicides, etc.)?

What if I were to give it a wasp, or anoher Hypenoptera species? (obviously with the stinger removed), would it eat that?
How about the big ants, it I removed their heads (so they don't bite)?


----------



## Musicwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> An update!
> After finding some sort of beetle at my cottage, I have given it to the 'b. smithi'
> and after 12 days, it ate!
> 
> ...


Answer is yes . . . . they will eat almost anything. However, I'll stick with the common roaches and crickets that most feed. Wild-caught prey can't ever be assured of being pesticide free, and I wouldn't want to take the chance with my Ts.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 9, 2010)

Thankfully Ontario has banned the use of pesticides, so atleast I have some trust that the bugs I caught far outside the grasps of civilization have not been infected with them


----------



## Musicwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Thankfully Ontario has banned the use of pesticides, so atleast I have some trust that the bugs I caught far outside the grasps of civilization have not been infected with them


Now THAT's interesting . . . +1 for Ontario - lol.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 11, 2010)

Xian said:


> Hey Mortorkar, where did you come up with this 'tip'? Can you site a source?


Pure observation and also few friends who have spiders confirmed that too. I never use hydrometer in my tanks, I always relying on the substrate and the spider!


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 11, 2010)

Newest update...
16 days have passed since I have gotten my b. smithi, however they show no signs of a premolt whatsoever.
Tarantulas Canada said that they have not molted in their care yet....
Being only 1/2", they should still show signs of premolting (black abdomen, refusal of food, etc), however it has not shown any yet. How long does a premolt for a 1/2" b. smithi sling last for? Also, I read that they should molt once every month at that size, is that correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Falk (Aug 12, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Newest update...
> 16 days have passed since I have gotten my b. smithi, however they show no signs of a premolt whatsoever.
> Tarantulas Canada said that they have not molted in their care yet....
> Being only 1/2", they should still show signs of premolting (black abdomen, refusal of food, etc), however it has not shown any yet. How long does a premolt for a 1/2" b. smithi sling last for? Also, I read that they should molt once every month at that size, is that correct?
> ...


Be patient, there is no rule saying they molt every month.
Still eating?


----------



## Midknight xrs (Aug 12, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Newest update...
> 16 days have passed since I have gotten my b. smithi, however they show no signs of a premolt whatsoever.
> Tarantulas Canada said that they have not molted in their care yet....
> Being only 1/2", they should still show signs of premolting (black abdomen, refusal of food, etc), however it has not shown any yet. How long does a premolt for a 1/2" b. smithi sling last for? Also, I read that they should molt once every month at that size, is that correct?
> ...


You should really read at the minimum "The Tarantula Keepers Guide," where it states that the tarantula is in a constant state of molt.  how much substrate do you have for the spider? is it in a small container or a large one? has it burrowed yet or is it on top of the substrate.  Mine have 2 inches of substrate, has burrowed and closed off it's burrow a good 11 days ago. I don't expect it to molt for probably another 10-15 days from now.  It doesn't turn black over night, and as they get bigger, they have more and more to prepare for.  If this is your only spider, get about 3 more.  itherwise you will be constantly waiting and bored.


----------



## dRrosenber (Aug 12, 2010)

well I do have a b. albopilosum...
In any case, I have about 1" of soil, however my T seems to have no interest in burrowing. It prefers to sit on top.
For size, I have a baby food jar.
About food, it ate this Monday (4 days ago).


----------



## Ictinike (Aug 13, 2010)

Patience! Patience! Patience!



One thing about T's you must learn is they will do their thing when they want to and not on your clock or schedule.  Sure over time you'll get better at the tell-tale signs of pre-molt and I'm typically now (almost 1 year) exact to the day or few days when one of my T's will molt.  This is because I keep records of all feedings, molting and maintanence done to the spider and after time these records show patterns.

If anything, to learn a bit more patience, start a good journal or record keeping endeavor of the spider(s) and log events such as stated above to help pass some of the time.

I believe most will state this is why they have many T's because just 1 or 2 are such "watch only" pets most of the time you need others to help fill in the gaps so at any one time something is doing something at some time 

Patience and let it do it's thing.  Keep a regular feeding/watering schedule and don't mess too much and you'll find things happen!


----------



## lanced_prinz (Aug 13, 2010)

and maybe your smithi feel threated............


----------



## LadySharon (Aug 13, 2010)

dRrosenber said:


> Thankfully Ontario has banned the use of pesticides, so atleast I have some trust that the bugs I caught far outside the grasps of civilization have not been infected with them


I second the interesting part - but wild caught prey also could have unknown PARASITES  that the T - not being from where you and the bug lives - would not have encoutered.    And thouse parasites can infect your T.  (not that store bought, captive bred prey items are 100% free of parasites - but they are more likely to be) 

- Sharon


----------

